# North Carolina Medical Marijuana act



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey folks!!! well i am reading hte NC medical marijuana act, and i was wondering if someone would help me with a section of it. i dont grow this large a scale, 10x10 or 100 sq ft. but is the below over-estimating, under-estimating, or about right for yield? just curious, hesitant to believe them to know their stuff!!

"Adequate supply" means an amount of marijuana possessed by a qualified
patient or collectively possessed by a qualified patient and the qualified
patient's designated caregiver that is not more than is reasonably necessary
to assure the uninterrupted availability of marijuana for the purpose of
alleviating the symptoms or effects of qualifying patient's debilitating
medical condition and that is derived solely from the intrastate source;
provided that an "adequate supply" shall not exceed a garden with up to 100
square feet of total garden canopy of mature female marijuana plants,
measured by the combined vegetative growth area, and 24 ounces of usable
marijuana. "​


----------



## gumball (Jul 22, 2010)

bumpin it for the EST evening crowd.


----------



## Lalaporo (Aug 1, 2010)

It is over estimating, but dont worry, its not like they are gonna have a pot-cop come and regulate and caount every single plant you have and every gram you have. Also, that is alot of plants, i know in california you cant have more then 6 plants i belive, and when should the nc medical law be expected to arrive?


----------



## gumball (Aug 2, 2010)

Well it has been in discussion for a few years. I would expect by end of 2012 if all goes well. But who really knows...

I aint worried, I have used AND medicated for years illegally, and I won't stop either. I don't need a piece of paper to tell me what I can and can't do, I have enough common sense for that!


----------



## napa23 (Aug 2, 2010)

gumball said:


> Well it has been in discussion for a few years. I would expect by end of 2012 if all goes well. But who really knows...
> 
> I aint worried, I have used AND medicated for years illegally, and I won't stop either. I don't need a piece of paper to tell me what I can and can't do, I have enough common sense for that!


 I agree. Some new law isn't going to change how people grow. It's not legal now and we still grow. I live in NC too, good to hear things are progressing.


----------



## gumball (Aug 2, 2010)

napa23 said:


> I agree. Some new law isn't going to change how people grow. It's not legal now and we still grow. I live in NC too, good to hear things are progressing.


Glad to hear from some more NC folks!! Read up on the act, seems legit. Even has protections so employers can't use it against you. I am sure it will be changed if enacted though 

Yeah, I was just telling my wife that it is safer to do small grows than to buy from a dealer, not to mention other perc's! But if you get busted growing, any size, then its more severe than buying small amounts from a dealer. Oh well, I'm growin bitches!! Hahahahah!


----------



## napa23 (Aug 2, 2010)

haha yep, i mean really. If we're just growin 1 or 2 small plants for ourselves then what's the harm? I'm not retarded, I won't burn down my place. I'm just tired of paying for lower quality weed when i know I can produce better, and know what went into growing it. Oh and of course it's going to change. If no one is currently trying to profit off of it, they will when the bill gets more popular. Greedy bastards


----------



## sine143 (Aug 12, 2010)

do you guys have links to the MM act in NC? 2012 would be nice, but 2011 would be nicer hehe. 100 square feet seems like A LOT haha... I'm pretty sure I could grow a hell of a lot more than 24 oz in that space.


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 12, 2010)

well let me put it this way in 25 gal pots with a average canopy height of 4ft and width of 5x5 some how i can always squeze in that extra plant and avg about 36oz per with just one of my flower cycles that's easaly 11+lbs and the most I've got out of my room is [email protected] 233oz all thats required is a feww extra weeks at veging and canna bondage. I have had people tell me that i should be able to get more but their's always complications of some sort you never get that perfect grow at least not me...


----------



## gumball (Aug 12, 2010)

sine143 said:


> do you guys have links to the MM act in NC? 2012 would be nice, but 2011 would be nicer hehe. 100 square feet seems like A LOT haha... I'm pretty sure I could grow a hell of a lot more than 24 oz in that space.


hey man, i dont have anything on it, but if you search the web you will find good resources. yeah, i thought more could be grown in that space.



dieseldrew said:


> well let me put it this way in 25 gal pots with a average canopy height of 4ft and width of 5x5 some how i can always squeze in that extra plant and avg about 36oz per with just one of my flower cycles that's easaly 11+lbs and the most I've got out of my room is [email protected] 233oz all thats required is a feww extra weeks at veging and canna bondage. I have had people tell me that i should be able to get more but their's always complications of some sort you never get that perfect grow at least not me...


sounds like some nice yields, thanks for commenting!


----------



## jebus2029 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have looked at this in the past. There was a bill about a year ago and it went to committee for discussion and just kind of went away. I'm not sure if it's the same bill (at the time I think there were two different ones). This is a common practice of state governments. Bring up the bill, assign it to a committee, table it for later discussion, and then never bring it up again. Do you know if this one has been approved and is definitely becoming a law?


----------



## gumball (Sep 4, 2010)

it was actually passed by one group, and had to undergo medical or health evaluations, i think! it will still be a year or more away, but if it happens that would be awesome.


----------

